# First early nugs from the Huge Bubba!



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

I had buds growin, I was running dry, so I had no other choice but to snip some a little early. She is green still, but woah packs a punch!

You decide...would u smoke it?  

14 gram branches!:holysheep:
(edit: ~14 WHEN ITS COMPLETELY DRY)


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 24, 2009)

its 15.4 grams today 25 hrs later
edit: 14.4 just rolled up a jizzoint!!! 

Smoked awesome :mmmmm


----------



## HazeMe (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't like to smoke off the plant early, but that is some killer looking weed! Those are going to be beautiful when it comes time for your harvest.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2009)

Real nice, OGBUshman .  PM me if you need a 2nd opinion.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are some nice bigguns OG......  Heck yeah I would smoke it !
  Nice job dude


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah,.. i'd smoke it....it looks like it'd make me do the cha cha though.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 25, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Real nice, OGBUshman . PM me if you need a 2nd opinion.


LOL..wasn't that the second opinion???


u guys are awesome...
CHA CHA?:rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 30, 2009)

Jeeze OG, why didn't you just smoke that scale??  Its got almost as many trichs on it as the bubba


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

How early was it. and why didnt you smoke the scale?


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

looks pretty very nice. I would smoke that with keef all over it.. hmmmmmm


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Jeeze OG, why didn't you just smoke that scale??  Its got almost as many trichs on it as the bubba


:rofl:





			
				smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> How early was it. and why didnt you smoke the scale?



You guys are awesome! 

IT WAS...~5-7 DAYS EARLY not flushed,and quick dried...


			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> looks pretty very nice. I would smoke that with keef all over it.. hmmmmmm


I do...:hubba:


Thanks MP.com!


----------

